# Invalidity pension medical assessment



## Anne 1 (31 Jul 2010)

I have applied for Invalidity Pension having worked in the public sector for 20 years. I have been granted early retirement on ill-health grounds. I am currently on Illness Benefit. Soon I will have to undergo a medical assessment for Invalidity Pension. I would love to hear from anybody who has been through this process or knows anything about it. My disability is very severe chronic pain due to Acquired brain injury but not visible so the assessors can only take my word about the extent of my suffering.


----------



## DirectDevil (7 Aug 2010)

My sympathies on your situation.

Medical exams can be like academic exams - you don't get credit for what you don't say. See yourself from the doctor's perspective and think about what they need to know.

Generally, what you need to focus on is making sure that the examining doctor has the complete picture. Be sure that the doctor has the full medical background. Your GP may well be approached to submit a pro-forma assessment of your medical position as they see it. Ask your GP if they have been asked for this.

Be sure that your GP sends in copies of any test results and reports from consultants that are relevant to your condition. Otherwise, get copies of any medical reports that are relevant and hand them in.

You are being retired on medical grounds. Get a letter from your employers verifying this and hand in a copy of it.

If you find it helpful write down your own assessment of your situation, type it up and hand it in at the examination as your summary of your position. 

Cover the following matters also ;

1. What you were like before the accident. What were your activities, abilities, interests and so on and what are you like now under these headings.

2. *A primary point of relevance is your ability to do any kind of work.* Be sure to describe very clearly how your ability to work has been impaired by the injury.

3. Be very careful *NOT* to be lead in to agreeing that you can do some kinds of work or limited levels of work if that is not the actual case.

4. If you are following any kind of rehabilitation program mention that and how you are getting on with it.

5. Keep your answers to questions short and clear - do not wander !! They are interested in facts not your life story !!!

When it is all over wait a few weeks and be sure to make an application under the Freedom of Information Acts (FoI) for copies of all records relevant to your medical examination. This is to complete your own records and for a few other reasons with which I will not bother you.

Finally, these examinations are rarely as bad as some people might make out. If you have significant impairment at the intellectual level (I don't get the impression that you do !) bring someone with you to the examination.

Good luck. Tell us how you get on.


----------



## Anne 1 (11 Aug 2010)

Thanks a million DirectDevil for that very helpful and comprehensive reply. I will take your advice on board when the time comes and let you know the outcome.


----------



## DirectDevil (20 Aug 2010)

You are very welcome. Best of luck.


----------



## netz (22 Aug 2010)

*Medical examination*

Hi, if it is any help to you at all, I was refused on my first medical exam, and I appealed the decision. When I was called for re examination I requested a female doctor, who was a lot more sympathetic than previous male examiner, and I qualified second time around. My illness is chronic depression, which cant be seen, and I'm not on permanent medication, but never know when I will be on medication. Good luck with your application


----------



## Anne 1 (13 Feb 2011)

I just want to let you know that I have finally been told I have been approved for Invalidity Pension.  I waited more than six months to get any information until finally they told me my claim had been approved on medical grounds without me having to undergo medical assessment.  They approved it on the basis of information supplied by my GP. I have nothing in writing yet and they say there is a 'backlog'. It will be 'signed-off' in the next few weeks. I won't be holding my breath!  Thanks again for all the advice. I will let you know when (if?) I receive a payment.


----------

